# We are going to Miss you our Sammy Girl



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

We lost our Sammy Girl Yesterday.... She was a wonderful Friend and great companion and our 3 year olds best friend. She had a tumer in her stomach for about a year.... about six months ago we thought we were going to loose her ... but she was a fighter and even though she lost her bark... She seemed almost back to her old self until this weekend.... We could see her go down hill.... Her mind and her spirit were there... but her body was not. We Sat with her most of the Night on Sat.... pet her, told her how much we loved her, but as Sunday rolled around... she fell asleep and did not wake up. She was one of a kind. We have been so lucky to have been able to have her in our life and our home for the past 13 years. Even though we are all so heart broken and tring to move on with out her... we know that she is in a better place. 


Samilina Marie

5/25/95 -03/23/08


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...What a beautiful Girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. Your Sammy sounds like she was a wonderful companion. There are many of us on this forum that have lost a golden to cancer. When the time is right I can personally highly recommend opening your home to your next golden. It really does wonders for a broken heart.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful girl! Our prayers go out to you and family.

RIP Samilina.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

My deepest condolences.....Sammy was obviously a special girl and Bless You for all the years you loved her.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! I know how hard this is, the shock is terrible. Sammy was beautiful and I'm sure loved you as much as you loved her. Hang in there and remember the good times.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you... have thought about it... we know that the time is not right now.... But I know that this family will not be comepleat with out a Golden in it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Sounds like she had a very loving family.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet girl, she was beautiful.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Sammy~Godspeed


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to read about your loss. Your Sammy Girl was a beautiful girl and obviously very loved in your family!


Tiffany


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sammy Girl was beautiful. I know the pain of losing a golden to cancer. Condolences to you and your family. Sammy will live on in your heart and in your memories of your years together.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family. She was a very beautiful Golden in more ways than one.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Sammy was and is such a beautiful girl. she is still with you in your heart, memories and the love you shared. i believe that a soul never dies, Love is eternal. Denise


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you're loss of Sammy, she was a very beautiful girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and please know that most of us have been thru what you are going thru and are here for you to rant,cry and laugh at the memories of your sweet girl. She is still with you in your memories and will help steer you to the right dog when the time comes that you feel you want a new pup. She reminds me so much of Beau and especially that picture of her is alot like my Beau in my signature. Run free sweet Sammy and know you were and are very loved.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What beautiful old gold she was. Prayers for you and your family!!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Very sorry you lost your dear sweet Sammy....she was a gorgeous girl and a loved family member...run free sweet girl.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl and knew how much she was loved.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Farewell beautiful girl, you left pawprints on your families hearts that will be hard to fill. 

Peace to you and your family, I hope very soon her memories will bring smiles instead of tears.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww.............what a sweetie!

She was very lucky to have had such a loving family.

You were very lucky to have had such a loving companion.

Our prayers to you in your time of sorrow.

SJ


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sammy was a beautiful golden girl - and very much loved - I'm sure she is smiling down on you and now pain free. It is so hard to say goodbye.
When the time is right Sammy would probably be honored if you had another golden to love and share your life.RIP Sammy


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sweet Sammy Girl, she was such a lovely Golden, it's obvious she was so dearly loved...and she knew that. 

Always know that her spirit will live on in your hearts and memories forever.

~Jackie


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. We all know the pain and loss you are feeling. You are lucky to have had her for so many years. Many are lost much too soon. My old boy Sam was the love of my life, too. A beautiful red, just like your Sammi. I didn't think I was ready for another puppy just yet, but happened upon Ike's litter while doing research just to fill the void and look at pictures of Goldens. Ike is a distant relation to my Sam.(coincidence) born on the day I found out Sam was dying, the sire's birthday is my birthday, and his name is Samson. Too much coincidence!! I did the thorough check: pedigrees, clearances, health warranty, kennel condition, etc..... and found my new best friend. Your new best friend will be waiting for you when you're ready. Take Care.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for the loss of your Sammy. 

Run free from pain now and sleep softly.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Poor Sammy. What a blessing that she had that last evening with you holding her and her hearing all the things you most wanted her to know.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Sammy was beautiful! I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful proud girl. What a huge void they create in our lives when they leave us. Treasure the golden memories.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful and lived a very loved life.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am so sorry


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear the news about Sammy, what a beautiful girl.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. It sounds like she had a very loving family and I'm sure she will be waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge.

God speed sweet angel Sammy...........


----------



## anneconnell (Mar 26, 2008)

*share in loss*

We lost our golden, Dewey, on Sunday as well. Dewey, at the age of 6, was put in a battle he could not fight. He was diagnosed wad hemangiosarcoma, a very aggressive cancer in his heart. I feel robbed of years of Deweys life and devasted such a great dog had to be confronted with such a thing. I take piece that his last weekend he spent playing in the ocean with his brother fetching sticks and balls.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I jut posted on under another thread, then found this one. I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl and it sounds like she went out on her terms and knowing how much you loved her. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. 13 is a good age but it is never long enough. Sound like she had a great home and was very loved. Thats all they ask for and you should be proud to have given her a wonderful life.


----------

